# Fell through roof. Who’s responsible?



## Bobeechee (Jan 3, 2019)

Since Hurricane Zeta hit Mississippi in October 28, our company has been absolutely slammed with calls for estimates. Because of the call volume I’m trying to get through some of the inspections/estimates quickly (but thoroughly) and move on to the next. 
but today I climbed on to a roof and when I stepped just past the ridge onto the other side I fell through all the way to my waist. I’m a little banged up but not seriously injured. But now the homeowner is saying I’m responsible for the hole in his roof. Thankfully we’re insured as required but I’m just curious to know exactly what the homeowner can do. He has no insurance and it doesn’t appear that he can afford a new roof (his estimate was about $18k). I feel like he’s probably going to try to get a free roof out of us but it’s obvious his roof hasn’t been maintained as there were many problem areas like this. 
what should I be prepared for?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd let your liability ins fight it out with the HO's insurance, it's what you both pay the premiums for.


----------



## Bobeechee (Jan 3, 2019)

roofermann said:


> I'd let your liability ins fight it out with the HO's insurance, it's what you both pay the premiums for.


Yeah, we found out he doesn’t even have ho insurance. Not going to worry about it much.


----------



## Ryan7 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bobeechee said:


> Yeah, we found out he doesn’t even have ho insurance. Not going to worry about it much.


How did that end up? I don't know the whole situation but it would probably be my inclination to try and patch the hole i fell through.


----------



## shingle guy (Feb 4, 2021)

I would at least patch it. Repair the bad decking and hope you dont open a can of worms while your up there trying to make it right. Some folks will let your walk into a situation knowing that its a hazard. I've been it somewhat the same situation before and luckily was able to make it right without having to give away a whole project. Tough call, but doing the right thing will take your further


----------

